# Musik in der heutigen Zeit



## müllermeier (6 Aug. 2006)

Wer hört den heute noch gute Musik. Ich meine richtig gute mit echten Instrumenten und nicht dieses elektronische Konservenzeug. Ich finde es geht nicht über guten alten Jazz!


----------



## Muli (6 Aug. 2006)

Ich persönlich höre alles! Von Klassik bis Utz Utz ...
aber insbesondere die 60-80er haben es mir angetan, sowie der Classic Rock!
Und das verstehe ich unter handgemachter Musik!


----------



## Semjasa (6 Aug. 2006)

höre hauptsächlich metal .. aber ab und zu auch mal *richtige Musik* , Klassik und vor allem die 50er habens mir angetan


----------



## ridley (6 Aug. 2006)

ich liebe rock von ac-dc bis zz-top höre ich alles^^


----------



## heinzruediger (7 Aug. 2006)

nichts geht über "handmade", das gedudel im radio kann man meist vergessen, leider !


----------



## gpo (9 Aug. 2006)

Ich finde jede Zeit hat ihre gute und ihre schlechte Musik


----------



## eppic (16 Aug. 2006)

ich höhre hauptsächlich punk & numetal-crossover, bin aber auch für alles offen (naja, außer alles was rave, house,[...] und volksmusik angeht)


----------



## Sandy81 (16 Aug. 2006)

Genau: Metal, Klassik, etc. eben alle Musik, die nicht aus dem Kopf, sondern aus dem Bauch kommt. Wer Gefühle ausdrücken will, anstatt nur Kohle zu machen, ist meist ein echter Musiker.








Synthy-Gedudel ist eh' akustische Umweltverschmutzung!


----------



## Galla (17 Aug. 2006)

ich höre alten jazz, sehr cool !


----------



## Schneemann (2 Dez. 2006)

Dito!! IMO, der richtige Mix machts. Von allen etwas, und gerne auch was ganz außen vorlassen. Wie beim Kuchen backen. Einen schönen Sonntag dann!


----------



## Fuchs374 (11 Dez. 2007)

müllermeier schrieb:


> Wer hört den heute noch gute Musik. Ich meine richtig gute mit echten Instrumenten und nicht dieses elektronische Konservenzeug. Ich finde es geht nicht über guten alten Jazz!



Naja
Ich hör nicht direkt Jazz aber Blues hats mir angetan :drip:


----------



## Brondaa (12 Dez. 2007)

Ich glaube nicht das Musik früher besser war. Es war nur immer so das die Masse nicht die gute Musik gehört hat. Richtiger Jazz ist mir zu anstrengend. Ich bin großer Norah Jones Fan, aber echte Jazz-Hörer würden dass wohl als Pop-Jazz bezeichnen.
Auch Imogen Heap und Feist machen richtig klasse Musik die sich von allem anderen abhebt. Lege ich jetzt allen Leuten die hier gerne mal was ruhigeres hören schwer ans Herz.


----------

